# Emma Stone Saw My Penis



## SFGiants (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Azog (Jan 22, 2013)

Is that what you think about before bed? 

Not bad.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 22, 2013)

SFG..... Is that Wow so big or Wow where is it?!  )


----------



## getgains (Jan 22, 2013)

i think its wow theres two of them kinda look


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 22, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> SFG..... Is that Wow so big or Wow where is it?!  )




Its "what the fuck happened to it?"


----------



## Popeye (Jan 22, 2013)

"You're a dude ?!?!"


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 22, 2013)

SMH.  Damn andro,  too far bro too far lmfao


----------



## PFM (Jan 22, 2013)

SFGiants said:


>



SFG has lofty visions.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 22, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> SMH.  Damn andro,  too far bro too far lmfao



My bad.... sorry if i offended anyones delicate sensibilities.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 22, 2013)

I was fuckin kiddin bro.  that shit's funny as hell.


----------



## PFM (Jan 22, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> I was fuckin kiddin bro.  that shit's funny as hell.



I looked up AndroSport in a Thesaurus; synonymous with OFFENSIVE. 

Without those sexy traps and offensive disposition what would he be good for?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 22, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> My bad.... sorry if i offended anyones delicate sensibilities.



You've actually greatly inflated my self confidence with that post.


----------



## Tilltheend (Jan 22, 2013)

That picture is really sad. Feel bad for that guy.


----------



## g0re (Jan 22, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> That picture is really sad. Feel bad for that guy.



Where you been tiller?!


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 22, 2013)

are the bottom two pictures him with an erection?


----------



## PFM (Jan 23, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> That picture is really sad. Feel bad for that guy.



............yeah, but I feel great for me.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 23, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> are the bottom two pictures him with an erection?



Hey! It's not the size of the wave...It's the motion of the ocean...........except in his case.


----------



## g0re (Jan 23, 2013)

Curiosity said:


> are the bottom two pictures him with an erection?



You really live up to your username I see!!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 23, 2013)

SFGiants said:


>



This is actually a pic of her when she walked in to her apartment and saw SFG sitting on her couch, "OMG, is that a shit on my floor?"


----------



## Georgia (Jan 23, 2013)

SFGiants said:


>



It's okay Emma. I promise my boomerang will feel good


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 23, 2013)

NOT SURE IF... Same dude? :-?


----------



## Popeye (Jan 23, 2013)

Could you imagine???

You'd have to wipe your balls after pissing....


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 23, 2013)

maybe they were kicking his ass out of jealousy of his dick being bigger than theirs.  fuckin pigs.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 23, 2013)

AndroSport said:


>



WHAT THE LITERAL fUCK?!


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 23, 2013)

What i cant believe is this guy wants to flaunt his little button penis.

Maybe he doesn't know thats not normal. Or maybe it is normal and I am just a stud... then the guys who do porn are just few and far between? lol


----------



## Georgia (Jan 23, 2013)

How embarrassing. If I had a penis that small I would just go ahead and become a woman. Estrogen shots anyone?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 23, 2013)

that has to be some kind of deformity or disease or something man.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 23, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Maybe he doesn't know thats not normal. Or maybe it is normal and I am just a stud...



Laughed out loud


----------



## Georgia (Jan 23, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> that has to be some kind of deformity or disease or something man.



Micropenis is the name and penny sized erections is the game

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micropenis


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 23, 2013)

I have heard of a few cases of this first hand... some girls I know had encountered guys who had a penis that they claimed to be about half the size of their pinky finger (hard) yes, length and girth.

Someone looked it up and told me that some small amount of the population has something called a "micro penis"

I played ball with a dude and saw his little button PP in the showers a few times but always thought it was just sucked in because he was a giant 350 LB offensive lineman with a huge gut but now i think he must have had a micro penis. It looked like the dude in the video kinda.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 23, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Micropenis is the name and penny sized erections is the game
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micropenis



DAMN Jinx!


----------

